
New Ukrainian Rocket Launcher Appears to Use Raspberry Pi - deny_mdms
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a23774/raspberry-pi-ukrainian-weapon-system/
======
pawadu
Stupid question: what kind of electronics do you need in a rocket launcher of
this type?

~~~
ainiriand
Sound sensor and route calculator depending on proximity.

~~~
pawadu
Sorry, I am not a gun guy. Why a sound sensors? And is there any communication
between the rocket and the launcher itself after it has been fired?

~~~
shakna
The article suggests that the rocket is sound-homing. Something that probably
isn't a great idea, due to battlefield noise.

Probably no communication with the launcher after firing, so that the shooter
can get the hell out of there.

------
gravypod
Are there any realtime OSs written for the Pi?

